# USA Trains Online Catalog 2011-2012



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

While looking for something tonight I noticed USA trains has a new online catalog posted on their website....all 149 pages of it! Nice stuff. Don't know when they updated it but it is interesting browsing and seems to have been updated with all their latest offerings... including the roadnames for their Bi-Level Auto Carriers!!









Gary

http://www.usatrains.com/catalog/index.html


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I would advise folks who collect to check out the new catolog. I found new roadnames on more than several cars incuding GN now being made on some of the older cars. Ended ordering 7 - yes 7 new flatcars that I don't have in my collection Mostly GN and a couple NPs. Must be a flatcar kinda day









Rocky


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Yup, I saw the new online catalog today, images look a bit "pixelated" on my PC.. and I'm a bit mad at Charles Ro & USA Trains today.. after buying 5 of their locos & many cars... I had to send a loco back for "warranty repair". 

It turns out that light bulbs and sound system batteries etc. arn't covered in "brand new" warranty's even though this is not stated on that green warranty card that comes with the product. 

I got that info from Mr C. Ro himself this morning.. $39.95 to install a batt in a brand new Phoenix sound system. All trust over 5 years is gone.. No more USAT stuff for this guy. 

Anyone else had USAT Warranty problems ???


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By railcandy on 13 Sep 2011 04:04 PM 

It turns out that light bulbs and sound system batteries etc. arn't covered in "brand new" warranty's even though this is not stated on that green warranty card that comes with the product. 

I got that info from Mr C. Ro himself this morning.. $39.95 to install a batt in a brand new Phoenix sound system. All trust over 5 years is gone.. No more USAT stuff for this guy. 

Anyone else had USAT Warranty problems ??? 
"Consumables" are practically never covered with any warranty of any product.

That is not a USAT or even a Large Scale issue.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I haven't had a warranty problem, but I certainly had a customer service problem. A few months ago I purchased a Dockside switcher. It is a very nice engine, and is a good runner, and not a power hog. However, I use it with battery power. The engine came with a battery plug on the circuit board, and a connector cable in the box. I elected to use that cable and I power the engine from a receiver/sound/battery trailing car. When I got it running, I discovered that the front and rear headlight were lit all the time. I thought perhaps this is the way switchers operated since they are continuously going back and forward. I sent an email to USAT and they told me that since I had modified my engine for battery power, they had no idea what was going on. I replied that I didn't modify anything, I just used THEIR plug that THEY provided for battery power. They just repeated the same statement and basically washed their hands of the matter. I have had excellent luck with obtaining parts from them, but I am definitely not impressed with their customer service.

Ed


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, that is extremely frustrating when the suoort organization and/or customer service knows less about the product that you do. 
Happens more and more unfortunately.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice, but is it me or does it look just like Aristo Craft's catalog









Ron


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

It's the same format as Aristo's. It uses Adolbe reader and the page turning is the same as is the search feature.

Rocky


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know of any manufacturer in any scale who has a warranty that covers batteries or bulbs.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Update: On my warranty problem... Charles Ro got my $39.95, The loco (USAT SD-70 MAC), arrived back here on Friday and, when testing: the sound problem was still there... I'm still rather P.O.ed, and will start doing more of my shopping with RLDhobbys, T&K, and any others that any of you may reccomend.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what is the sound problem? You only initially said you were sending it back for a new battery. Is it the case that you made the determination that the battery was bad? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Greg: I sent it in for warranty cause the rear driver trucks had fallen off right outta' the box, and the sound wouldn't work at lower track voltages. I feel that the sound system won't recharge the battery,, Bad sound system. As a former RF engeneer thats my gut feeling.. I haven't opened it up and OHMed it out. It was the folks down at USAT that said it had a bad battery. The battery in it was probably fine, just not getting a charge. The only thing that got a "charge" was me !!!!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

It's possible the Phoenix battery was DOA and would not take a charge, I had this problem with 2 batteries. I'd give Phoenix a call. BTW, I was able to "wake up" both batteries using a trick I got from TOC, I shocked the batteries with a quick jolt of 16 vdc.


----------

